
The Millionaire Machine (with Cliff Stoll) - pdkl95
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwh0KH-ICCw
======
pdkl95
I added the parenthetical to the title, as "The Millionaire Machine" by itself
really buries the lede that it's Cliff Stoll demonstrating the mechanical
computer.

